# Is this tank suitable for a betta?



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.mypetmegastore.com/pems/mia/d/biorb+life+aquarium+30+litres/pid/11488376?afid=88888

I'm considering getting a betta, and this tank is gorgeous. Would I need to add anything to the setup to make it suitable for a betta? I don't see any mention of a heater in the description, but I have a 7 watt heat mat sitting around, and the water temp is about 23*C inside the house.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

it would be suitable yes but jesus that is expensive!!!!

i would go for a normal rextangle tank rather than that. the betta would be alot happier. also it would make filtration alot easier than in that

also a heat mat would not be appropriate. you will need an aquarium specific heater. ebay have pretty good deals


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> it would be suitable yes but jesus that is expensive!!!!
> 
> i would go for a normal rextangle tank rather than that. the betta would be alot happier. also it would make filtration alot easier than in that
> 
> also a heat mat would not be appropriate. you will need an aquarium specific heater. ebay have pretty good deals


It is very expensive, pretty though xD I'd really like to get a tank that looks nice in my room, as opposed to the usual clearseal with black top and bottom. White, blue or red is good!
I'll have a look on ebay for a heater and a filter; anyone got an idea of the rough cost for a full setup for a betta? I wanna know roughly how much to save up x3


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> Biorb Life Aquarium 30 Litres - MyPetMegastore secure online shop
> 
> I'm considering getting a betta, and this tank is gorgeous. Would I need to add anything to the setup to make it suitable for a betta? I don't see any mention of a heater in the description, but I have a 7 watt heat mat sitting around, and the water temp is about 23*C inside the house.


Perfect size but stupidly expensive. 

Also the BiOrb/BiOrb Life aquariums have a very betta-unfriendly filtration system that produces lots of water disturbance. Bettas like very calm water so they can swim easily and get to the surface to breathe without being batted around the tank. The best filters for them are baffled internal filters, gentle waterfall filters or sponge filters. Power filters and the undergravel filters BiOrb use are generally too powerful for bettas. 

They also need a temperature of 27C or so and a heat mat would need to be used with a stat. Much easier to just get a proper submersible heater and thermometre. 

Bettas need lots of plants and places to hide. You could have a nice mix of silk plants and hardy plants like java fern and anubias tied to rocks/driftwood. That tank isn't suitable for traditional planting. 

Be sure to cycle your tank before you get the betta! There's a sticky about cycling at the top of the forum.


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for this fab information  Can you tell me if this are suitable?
Heater - 50 Watt Tropical Aquarium Submersible Heater Thermostat on eBay (end time 15-Aug-10 21:27:54 BST)

I'm having trouble finding the right kind of pump, probably helped by not having much experience in the field of fishkeeping. Can anyone guide me to a nice gentle, quiet filter for a small tank? 
Is this the kind of thing I'm looking for?
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/stingray-5-10-and-15-underwater-filter-by-elite-25644


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

That heater should be fine. See if you can get a heater guard for it or a heater that comes with a guard. Something like this. 

Filter is OK. I use one of those in my 30 litre betta tank. The flow is a big strong but you can point the outlet towards the wall. 

If you get the BiOrb Life (which I don't recommend), it already has a filter. It's built in under the gravel and powered by an air pump. Of coruse, if you don't get that you'll need a normal filter :thumb:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Bloody expensive but you can get it from pets at home.

Might save you a few quid but every little helps :whistling2:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Assaye said:


> That heater should be fine. See if you can get a heater guard for it or a heater that comes with a guard. Something like this.
> 
> Filter is OK. I use one of those in my 30 litre betta tank. The flow is a big strong but you can point the outlet towards the wall.
> 
> If you get the BiOrb Life (which I don't recommend), it already has a filter. It's built in under the gravel and powered by an air pump. Of coruse, if you don't get that you'll need a normal filter :thumb:


I'll grab the weakest filter too, then  Is it nice and quiet?

I would just get a nice cheap clearseal tank but I really want something that looks good in my modern room.
I don't think I'll be getting the BiOrb life, it's just way too overpriced; considering one of these *Arcadia Arc Tank 20L Complete Aquarium - With Lid

*


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> I'll grab the weakest filter too, then  Is it nice and quiet?
> 
> I would just get a nice cheap clearseal tank but I really want something that looks good in my modern room.
> I don't think I'll be getting the BiOrb life, it's just way too overpriced; considering one of these *Arcadia Arc Tank 20L Complete Aquarium - With Lid
> ...


I really like the Arc tanks! Here is a photo of my 35 litre Arc:










My decorations are rubbish but I've not aquascaped it yet. 

They should come with a small filter that has a spray bar, great for bettas!

You'll need a heater, though, as I don't think Arcadia supply Arcs with heaters. 

Have you thought about how you are going to cycle it?

Oh, and here is my 28 liter Clear Seal, just in case I can convince you that they are not that unattractive:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Ooh, I'm glad the Arc tanks come with a suitable filter, better start saving up 

I'm not sure whether to vouch for a 25 or 50 watt heater; I'd rather get 25 to save a bit of energy but whatever is suitable!

Also, I think the thing I don't like about clearseal tanks is the big black ugly hoods x3


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

50W heater is fine. It's more powerful so it heats the water faster and is on less.


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Do all of them have the little reactor thing that makes it turn off when the water is at the right temperature?


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah they all have the thermostat, but you have to keep an eye on a thermometer in case it breaks :gasp:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Fab!

I'd like to know more about fishless cycling and measuring levels.

I'm gonna be getting the 20L Arcadia Arc tank with a 50W heater.

Plus: anyone used these before? Are they soft enough not to tear betta fins? I'm going with a red and white theme for my tank so this'd fit perfectly Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

In regards to fishless cycling this sums up the process nicely http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/83288-inroducing-fishless-cycling.html

I havent personally used the Biorb balls, but I was in the LFS today looking for fake plants for me turts and I have to say I think they are soft, but maybe with the points may hurt the Betta due to sitting on them :/


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

daisyman97 said:


> In regards to fishless cycling this sums up the process nicely http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/83288-inroducing-fishless-cycling.html
> 
> I havent personally used the Biorb balls, but I was in the LFS today looking for fake plants for me turts and I have to say I think they are soft, but maybe with the points may hurt the Betta due to sitting on them :/


It all looks so confusing! And expensive! But I guess if it's necessary to have a healthy fish, I'll have to x3 Is their no easier way to do it? I'm sure I heard of someone just feeding the tank the same food that the fish would eat and letting it go through the filter, repeating for a few days before getting fish.. Or was I dreaming? xD

I wish there were more people who made unrealistically-coloured plants, I really want a bright red silk plants, found a couple of suitable ones on ebay but not much else!


----------



## daisyman97 (Jul 12, 2010)

:lol2: you sound just like me, but not many fish owners want unrealistic settings which limits the opportunity for inventive colours. I wanted a cartoony style tank for my turts, but had to give into normal boring plants and brown wood ¬_¬.

Yes you can help the filter cycle by just adding excess food I think, and it is probably easier. My guesstimate would be to "feed" the tank every day till ammonia rises, and then watch for the nitrite to fall, then add the betta. Because the Betta is such a low biological load, I don't think it would do too much damage to the fish if you got it slightly wrong, though any more experienced fishkeepers reading this, don't hang me if I am wrong :whistling2:

And in regards to your previous post about measuring levels, using any good water test kit will do the job, its fairly easy but feels quite nerdy doing it 8). The tubs with liquid in are more acurate testers than the test strips, but are more expensive and harder to use. The test strips may be best as the Bettas can cope with a fairly diverse set of conditions.


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> Fab!
> 
> I'd like to know more about fishless cycling and measuring levels.
> 
> ...


I'd wager that decoration would rip the bettas fins. Bettas need silk or live plants as plastic stuff is often just too sharp or jagged. The rule of thumb is if a pair of stockings would snag on it, so would a betta's fins. 

As for fishless cycling - excellent link in the sticky section.


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> It all looks so confusing! And expensive! But I guess if it's necessary to have a healthy fish, I'll have to x3 Is their no easier way to do it? I'm sure I heard of someone just feeding the tank the same food that the fish would eat and letting it go through the filter, repeating for a few days before getting fish.. Or was I dreaming? xD
> 
> I wish there were more people who made unrealistically-coloured plants, I really want a bright red silk plants, found a couple of suitable ones on ebay but not much else!


That method of cycling can work. However, anyone who claims to have managed it in a few days is either lying, not telling you the whole truth (i.e. may have used mature media) or didn't understand cycling and so added fish too soon. 

A proper cycle takes 1-2 months unless you an find some mature media or have amazing luck with some kind of bacterial supplement (which 90% of the time do not work). 

Using fish food or a defrosted prawn can work but it is hard to gague how much to add and how much ammonia is being produced. Using pure ammonia (Boots do a good product) means you can measure exactly how much you need and can control the cycle really well. 

Liquid ammonia is fairly cheap, normally £1.50-£3 a bottle. Test kits are expensive but essential for all kinds of cycle and IMO pretty fundamental to fishkeeping. It is worth putting the project off and saving up for the kits. Always get liquid test kits over strip ones as they are much more accurate. Strip tests can miss those low but damaging levels that are essential to keep track of. Ebay is a good source of cheap test kits.


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Assaye said:


> I'd wager that decoration would rip the bettas fins. Bettas need silk or live plants as plastic stuff is often just too sharp or jagged. The rule of thumb is if a pair of stockings would snag on it, so would a betta's fins.
> 
> As for fishless cycling - excellent link in the sticky section.


I thought it might do, but it was worth a try xD I'll just stick with silk plants unless someone has already tested it with the stockings.

I think I'm gonna have to sit down and read that article really slowly until I completely understand it; so I need to buy a bottle of ammonia and a full water testing kit? I saw one in [email protected] that was nice and cheap but I dunno if it had enough stuff? I think it had ammonia, nitrates and pH, but I think it might just have been one test.

Weekly Water Cleaner by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
Any good?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Snailgirl said:


> I thought it might do, but it was worth a try xD I'll just stick with silk plants unless someone has already tested it with the stockings.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to sit down and read that article really slowly until I completely understand it; so I need to buy a bottle of ammonia and a full water testing kit? I saw one in [email protected] that was nice and cheap but I dunno if it had enough stuff? I think it had ammonia, nitrates and pH, but I think it might just have been one test. For a test kit I'd recommend API Master Test Kit | Pets at Home You will get it considerably cheaper on ebay. Don't even waste your money on dip strip tests- they're inaccurate. [email protected] as far as I'm aware test water for free, but so will any aquatic shop-although some do charge.
> 
> ...


 In my opinion, there's no substitute for regular maintenance and water changes- that doesn't look as if it does anything that water changes won't.


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Couldn't edit the above post for some reason, forgot to ask about water changes.

If I'm doing 25% twice a week, do I have to move the fish to another container whilst I do it? I have a manual water siphon so the only thing happening in the tank would be a white tube going in and the water level going down a bit. This'd stress the fish out less than moving it to a completely different container, right?

When I add new water, do I just add the correct amount of Amquel to the new water and let it sit so it becomes room temp before pouring it in?


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> Couldn't edit the above post for some reason, forgot to ask about water changes.
> 
> If I'm doing 25% twice a week, do I have to move the fish to another container whilst I do it? I have a manual water siphon so the only thing happening in the tank would be a white tube going in and the water level going down a bit. This'd stress the fish out less than moving it to a completely different container, right?
> 
> When I add new water, do I just add the correct amount of Amquel to the new water and let it sit so it becomes room temp before pouring it in?


No, you don't need to remove the fish. Just make sure you turn all the equipment off 20 minutes before the water change and make sure the betta doesn't get too close to the siphon. 

No need to let the water sit - you can adjust the temperature using warm water. Just get it so that you can't tell the difference with your hand. Add the Amquel to the new water, mix it in and then carefully pour it into the tank. 

Remember if your tank isn't cycled properly or you decide not to do a fishless cycle you'll need to be doing very regular large water changes. I do 75% a day when I have ammonia or nitrite problems. 



Snailgirl said:


> I thought it might do, but it was worth a try xD I'll just stick with silk plants unless someone has already tested it with the stockings.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to sit down and read that article really slowly until I completely understand it; so I need to buy a bottle of ammonia and a full water testing kit? I saw one in [email protected] that was nice and cheap but I dunno if it had enough stuff? I think it had ammonia, nitrates and pH, but I think it might just have been one test.
> 
> ...


Those water cleaner are pointless in a properly maintained tank. I would be very scared of a tank that needed a weekly dose of something to keep ammonia and nitrites down. That's designed for idiotic goldfish keepers who just have a bowl or uncycled tank and want a product to make their life easier. 

The test kit you want from [email protected] is the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. That has ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. It's about £30. The cheaper ones are either individual kits (at about £9 each) or the strip tests (more expensive in the long term and useless as they're not accurate enough).

Ebay or online shopping will get you a cheaper kit. Maybe post a wanted add on Freecycle or check the cassifieds here. I recently got a massive Nutrafin kit with ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, KH, GH, iron, calcium and phosphates for free. BARGAIN!

Brands to look out for are API, Nutrafin, Salifert, Tetra and Sera.


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Assaye said:


> Remember if your tank isn't cycled properly or you decide not to do a fishless cycle you'll need to be doing very regular large water changes. I do 75% a day when I have ammonia or nitrite problems.


Do you have to do big water changes forever more if you don't do a fishless cycle? Or is it just at the beginning when the levels aren't massively stable?



Assaye said:


> Those water cleaner are pointless in a properly maintained tank. I would be very scared of a tank that needed a weekly dose of something to keep ammonia and nitrites down. That's designed for idiotic goldfish keepers who just have a bowl or uncycled tank and want a product to make their life easier.
> 
> The test kit you want from [email protected] is the API Freshwater Master Test Kit. That has ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. It's about £30. The cheaper ones are either individual kits (at about £9 each) or the strip tests (more expensive in the long term and useless as they're not accurate enough).
> 
> ...


Oooh, ok xD wow I didn't know the master test kits were so expensive. I'll have a hunt around. I take it they last a while?

Thanks so much for this info, sorry I'm asking so many questions but I want to be clued up before I get a betta xD


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> Do you have to do big water changes forever more if you don't do a fishless cycle? Or is it just at the beginning when the levels aren't massively stable?
> 
> 
> Oooh, ok xD wow I didn't know the master test kits were so expensive. I'll have a hunt around. I take it they last a while?
> ...


It's just for the first couple of months or until the bacteria catch up. The problem with relying on water changes instead of a fishless cycle is that in the hours between water changes the toxins will build up and start to hurt the fish. Plus you have to do two water changes a day, day in day out, for weeks. It's a lot of work and it means you can't go away for a few days. You have to be a slave to the tank and the fish will still suffer a little bit. 

Master test kits are but they usually last a very long time, maybe a year. As I said, you can get some great deals if you shop around. 

Honestly, I would join a dedicated betta forum :2thumb:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Assaye said:


> It's just for the first couple of months or until the bacteria catch up. The problem with relying on water changes instead of a fishless cycle is that in the hours between water changes the toxins will build up and start to hurt the fish. Plus you have to do two water changes a day, day in day out, for weeks. It's a lot of work and it means you can't go away for a few days. You have to be a slave to the tank and the fish will still suffer a little bit.
> 
> Master test kits are but they usually last a very long time, maybe a year. As I said, you can get some great deals if you shop around.
> 
> Honestly, I would join a dedicated betta forum :2thumb:


Ahh, ok, I'll definitely do a fishless cycle then ^_^ So, the first things on my shopping list:
tank
test kit
substrate
heater
plants

I've looked around for an active UK betta forum but I don't seem to be having much luck D:


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Snailgirl said:


> Ahh, ok, I'll definitely do a fishless cycle then ^_^ So, the first things on my shopping list:
> tank
> test kit
> substrate
> ...


I use Betta Paradise. Nice bunch of people. I also use Ultimate Bettas but that can be really confusing for a first time owner in the UK as it is a US forum and so the sizes and standards are different. For example, many people there have bettas in 1 US gallon which is only 3.8 litres. On most UK forums that I have seen, 3 imperial gallons (14 litres) is the smallest recommended size.


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

nice lol


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Assaye said:


> I use Betta Paradise. Nice bunch of people.


I 100% absolutely agree:2thumb:: victory::whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, when I've ever been on BP, they always seem to attack me for having a un-suitable aquarium  *cough* Joking! LOL


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Well, when I've ever been on BP, they always seem to attack me for having a un-suitable aquarium  *cough* Joking! LOL


No one gets "attacked" on there:whip: In fact, people are very restrained even with the most difficult members:lol2:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I have joined  so far, so good!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

andy007 said:


> No one gets "attacked" on there:whip: In fact, people are very restrained even with the most difficult members:lol2:


I knoooow! I'm jake15:no1:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> I knoooow! I'm jake15:no1:


:lol2: I know:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Stalker.


----------

